# Convert my SD2VITA PS1 games back to PS Classic format?



## MrMrMr (Aug 15, 2019)

I have (with forums help) got my PS Vita with SD2VITA working great for my games, have a few of my PS1 games on. However I now have a PS Classic and am going to put BleemSync on it. Quick look around though look like PS Classic uses Bin and Cue files for the games - is this correct?

If so is there a way to convert my games from my PS Vita SD card format (Eboot.pdp files I think) to the format for PS Classic?

thanks


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 16, 2019)

Anyone please, they are all in eBoot.pdp format at moment, have I messed up!?!?


----------



## koffieleut (Aug 16, 2019)

I've found some info on that on the Bleemsync github.
https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync/issues/152


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 16, 2019)

koffieleut said:


> I've found some info on that on the Bleemsync github.
> https://github.com/pathartl/BleemSync/issues/152



Thanks I'll have a look. I don't want to convert all my discs again, so hoping to just do a conversion.

Hoping just a tool to go from eboot to bin/cue.

Google seems to bring up some but very old and unsure really


----------



## yadspi (Aug 16, 2019)

They work fine as is. Also Autobleem is easier to setup and in my opinion better than BleemSync.


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 16, 2019)

yadspi said:


> They work fine as is. Also Autobleem is easier to setup and in my opinion better than BleemSync.



You mean eboot files work on BleemSync? I don't have to convert?

I heard about BleemSync first, then someone said about AutoBleem. To be honest I've no idea which is best and why, wouldn't mind a comparison.

I want a simple solution, load up PS1 games and RetroArch emulators.


----------



## yadspi (Aug 16, 2019)

MrMrMr said:


> You mean eboot files work on BleemSync? I don't have to convert?
> 
> I heard about BleemSync first, then someone said about AutoBleem. To be honest I've no idea which is best and why, wouldn't mind a comparison.
> 
> I want a simple solution, load up PS1 games and RetroArch emulators.


Both do the same but Autobleem is drag and drop to the USB Flashdrive. BleemSync is a longer setup but also easy, it replaces some file inside the PS Classic while Autobleem don't. And yes, you can use eboot files without converting, they work fine.


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 16, 2019)

yadspi said:


> Both do the same but Autobleem is drag and drop to the USB Flashdrive. BleemSync is a longer setup but also easy, it replaces some file inside the PS Classic while Autobleem don't. And yes, you can use eboot files without converting, they work fine.


Ok thanks. Can BleemSync and AutoBleem both use eboot files and not need Bin/cue files?

First I've heard of this that's all, save me a lot of time if so! If they do work on BleemSync do they just add the to interface wheel as standard?

Thanks


----------



## yadspi (Aug 16, 2019)

MrMrMr said:


> Ok thanks. Can BleemSync and AutoBleem both use eboot files and not need Bin/cue files?
> 
> First I've heard of this that's all, save me a lot of time if so! If they do work on BleemSync do they just add the to interface wheel as standard?
> 
> Thanks


Both of them work with eboots and both add them to the interface. Autobleem has a nicer UI called Evolution UI, if you download the full .zip it also has all the covers and it' s just formatting the USB drive to FAT32, label it SONY, drag the contents of the zip file and put your eboots in the games folder, plug the USB drive to the classic and play.
Here is more info
https://psclassicmods.com/


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 16, 2019)

yadspi said:


> Both of them work with eboots and both add them to the interface. Autobleem has a nicer UI called Evolution UI, if you download the full .zip it also has all the covers and it' s just formatting the USB drive to FAT32, label it SONY, drag the contents of the zip file and put your eboots in the games folder, plug the USB drive to the classic and play.
> Here is more info
> https://psclassicmods.com/



Thanks for links, think I'm going to go AutoBleem now as seems decent enough!

Still reading but can't see about Eboot yet, says *.PDP files but mine are converted with PSX2PSP and so are eboot.bin files?


----------



## yadspi (Aug 16, 2019)

MrMrMr said:


> Thanks for links, think I'm going to go AutoBleem now as seems decent enough!
> 
> Still reading but can't see about Eboot yet, says *.PDP files but mine are converted with PSX2PSP and so are eboot.bin files?


Mine end in .PBP and are converted also. If they are converted to eboot they should work fine. Personally I did the BleemSync install, the formatted the USB drive and put Autobleem just to use Autobleem with an OTG cabe behind the PS Classic to use both controller ports on the front.


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 16, 2019)

Just checked and Eboot is a Eboot.pdp sorry!

Just downloaded Autobleem and tried but didnt work. Does the USB drive used have to be USB 2.0? It's a cruiser fit 64Gb.

Did the format to FAT32 etc.


----------



## yadspi (Aug 16, 2019)

MrMrMr said:


> Just checked and Eboot is a Eboot.pdp sorry!
> 
> Just downloaded Autobleem and tried but didnt work. Does the USB drive used have to be USB 2.0? It's a cruiser fit 64Gb.
> 
> Did the format to FAT32 etc.


They are hit and miss, 2.0 works best yes. The best thing you can to is to buy or use and old USB 2.0 drive,install Bleemsync, buy one of this 2-in-1 Micro USB Cable (OTG Cable + Power Cable):
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




then use Autobleem on any USB drive.
Here is the guide I followed -


----------



## wiewiec (Aug 16, 2019)

MrMrMr said:


> You mean eboot files work on BleemSync? I don't have to convert?
> 
> I heard about BleemSync first, then someone said about AutoBleem. To be honest I've no idea which is best and why, wouldn't mind a comparison.
> 
> I want a simple solution, load up PS1 games and RetroArch emulators.



AutoBleem is simpler you just copy files to USB, BleemSync uses web browser portal to configure everything and console should be connected to PC. Also you could use OTG cable to connect USB Drive to the back microUSB port and also connect the power to same cable (splitted). It helps to use bigger drives, but need to have flashed special firmware.


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 16, 2019)

Was just hoping this would work. I will only play single player so not bothered on the OTG, but this cruzer fit is almost invisible. It's a 64Gb version as well so decent space and a spare I have.

So this won't work? Have to find another from Amazon, was hoping to get done today. Unless with BleemSync Ifni find a small that allows flash will my cruzer work for the games afterwards?


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 16, 2019)

Well found a old microUSB reader and 8Gb card to test.

Got AutoBleem loading, added a game, Ebbot.pbp file in a feet under games.

It's shows on the menu, press to play but doesn't so anything. This same gaem works on my SD2VITA though.

Is it just the actual Eboot.pbp file required in the folder of the game name, no other file?

I've now used the microUSB reader to get BleemSync installed then use my original 64Gb cruzer - is that correct?

Also does the 8bitdo Bluetooth dongle and DS4 work under BleemSync/AutoBleem? Doesn't seem to even though I had them paired under before trying these out?

Thanks


----------



## yadspi (Aug 17, 2019)

MrMrMr said:


> Was just hoping this would work. I will only play single player so not bothered on the OTG, but this cruzer fit is almost invisible. It's a 64Gb version as well so decent space and a spare I have.
> 
> So this won't work? Have to find another from Amazon, was hoping to get done today. Unless with BleemSync Ifni find a small that allows flash will my cruzer work for the games afterwards?


It IS " just work" but the PS Classic itself is picky about what drives it reads. The OTG thing is not only to have both controller ports free, it also makes any drive compatible, that' s why I recommend it, in the long run it' s cleaner and more efficient.
The eboot.pbp file must be inside a folder, I have the folder and the file with the same name.


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 17, 2019)

Ah ok. I thought it only needed the first "flash" with a compatible drive and then could use any drive. One used was only 8Gb, so I'll have to buy the cable or another drive.

I just liked that drive as it's so small and fits in and can't see it. I only need 1 player so was perfect. With the OTG will just be messier. Is there a list of drives that work somewhere? Would this work as well (below)

Regarding the game I did put in a folder with its name but just left the file as Eboot.pdp. it picked up the cover art, probably from the folder name then. I'll try and rename the Eboot file name.

Thanks again for help

CY 2pcs 90 Degree Left & Right Angled Micro USB 2.0 OTG Host Adapter with USB Power for Cell Phone & Tablet https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0177VMSLS/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_Bf-vDbM6PMWRH


----------



## yadspi (Aug 17, 2019)

MrMrMr said:


> Ah ok. I thought it only needed the first "flash" with a compatible drive and then could use any drive. One used was only 8Gb, so I'll have to buy the cable or another drive.
> 
> I just liked that drive as it's so small and fits in and can't see it. I only need 1 player so was perfect. With the OTG will just be messier. Is there a list of drives that work somewhere?
> 
> ...


Yeah, if you don' t want the OTG cable or install BleemSync there' s only 3 solutions, buy a compatible card, buy a Powered USB Hub or open the Classic and solder 2 point on the voltage regulator thing to make it give more power to any drive.
Here is "list"  of USB drives that work -  https://www.reddit.com/r/Playstatio...ist_of_compatible_usb_sticks_for_ps1_classic/


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks for link!

I've installed BleemSync though, sorry just to confirm, it's still picky afterwards though?

What I did is get a 8Gb, did the BleemSync ok stall and works.

Then copied from the 8Gb to my 64Gb Cruzer fit all the files, tried booting but it didn't work. So even though BleemSync installed, it's still picky with USB drives?

Am I correct in reading that you can't use a DS4 in BleemSync either.... I've just bought a 8bitdo to work as well worked on non-moddee classic


----------



## yadspi (Aug 17, 2019)

MrMrMr said:


> Thanks for link!
> 
> I've installed BleemSync though, sorry just to confirm, it's still picky afterwards though?
> 
> ...


I have the 8bitdo adapter bur use it on my Switch, haven' t tested on the Classic and yes the drives are picky always on the front USB port unless you mod the motehrboard (very easy but still modding), buy a USB HUB with external power or use the OTG cable I mentioned. Here is mine with a sandisk blade 128gb:


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 17, 2019)

I've ordered a OTG cable as it's too much mess on as say so then can use my 64Gb cruzer fit.

As it's already had the BleemSync do I just copy the files over now to the new USB, once I get the OTG?

Tried renaming the Eboot on the original USB that worked in front port but didn't work either.

Thanks


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 18, 2019)

The thing to remember about the playstation classic is that the front USB ports are limited to 100mA as it was only intended to be used with their included controllers, with the power mod 300 mA.

A usb 1.0 flash drive will typically when idle consume 23 mA and 34 at read/write - Sadly USB 1.0 is slow and come in smaller sizes compaired to their 2.0 and 3.0 brethren. USB 2.0/3.0 can draw depending on the size of the drive upto 500 mA, way more than the front ports of the PSC could ever hope to provide.

My personal set up is a 2.5 inch 500gb hard drive in a caddy running though a powered usb hub, which really does work nicely. Oh my other piece of advice - once you have installed Bleemsync and installed the OTG patch, ditch Bleemsync and switch over to Autobleem - they have just relased 0.7 Ultimate ( Named Ultimate because people were put off by the word Beta *eyeroll* from ease of getting games on there and intergration with Retroarch it really is the better of the two especially if you are planning to use it for retro stuff too.


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 18, 2019)

Yes think I'll wait for OTG cable to use my 64Gb.

I'm happy to use AutoBleem, although if the only bonus is easy load of games it's not too much bother once it's all done. Is the other bonus that it's not a permanent mod as such.

So this is situation I have now. I flashed with BleemSync and so presume I've modded permanent.

If so. Once OTG comes, can I just copy over from the original USB, all the files to 64Gb and then everything will just work from there?

Or do I need to go back to a stock Classic using backup files from BleemSync, and start again using AutoBleem.

Thanks


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 18, 2019)

you can just go and start using autobleem right away


----------



## yadspi (Aug 18, 2019)

Yes, once you install properly BleemSync you can copy everything to your preferred drive and use OTG. Also you can just use Autobleem 0.7. The OTG method is the cleanest as you can hide everything behind the Classic and it'll look normal on the front.


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 26, 2019)

Well got BleemSync on and working, in a fashion, with a game.

However my eBoot files are not working. I'm copying the eBoot to a folder of the game name in the transfer folder.

Using an OTG cable, it starts and sees the games, I think, as wizzes through some text.

Goto BleemSync and nothing is there in the menu though.

I put the USB pen in my computer and it seems to have copied over the files to another folder and labelled them 1, 2, 3 etc.

So what's up? Is it only certy eBoot files that work? am I putting in correct folder? 

Anyone help please


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 28, 2019)

Still no good. Out of ideas now. I've got BleemSync working. 

Put eBoot file into the transfer folder, renaming the eBoot file as the game name.

Start up, BleemSync seems to do the copying etc can see the games with covers on the carousel. Press play on a couple, nothing. Press on others, screen goes black and nothing, have to switch off console.

What's up?


----------



## yadspi (Aug 28, 2019)

MrMrMr said:


> Still no good. Out of ideas now. I've got BleemSync working.
> 
> Put eBoot file into the transfer folder, renaming the eBoot file as the game name.
> 
> ...


Hello, I installed Bleemsync only to have OTG, never used it though. After the initial instalation I formatted the drive to FAT32, labeled SONY and copy pasted the Autobleem zip file and the eboots inside individual folders inside GAMES folder.


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 28, 2019)

yadspi said:


> Hello, I installed Bleemsync only to have OTG, never used it though. After the initial instalation I formatted the drive to FAT32, labeled SONY and copy pasted the Autobleem zip file and the eboots inside individual folders inside GAMES folder.


Ok maybe I'll try that. Just not sure why they aren't working as I presume AutoBleem and BleemSync are pretty similar.

On psclassicmods it says to just put them in the transfer folder and not there own folders, so not sure what I'm doing wrong, unless all the eBoot files are no good. But again they work fine on my Vita with SD2VITA card.


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 28, 2019)

Individual folders are for autobleem and the transfer folder is for bleemsync


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 29, 2019)

Uiaad said:


> Individual folders are for autobleem and the transfer folder is for bleemsync



Thanks. So on BleemSync I should rename the eBoot to say Syphon filter 2.pdp and put in the transfer folder.

Then connect USB drive, and BleemSync should copy it to the games folder and delete from transfer folder and do is stuff and work?

If so that's what I've done and getting the game showing on the carousel but getting a blank black screen, or just not starting the game. All these eBoot work on Vita.

Thanks


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 29, 2019)

Remember these need to be unencrypted pbp I would test one from another source. I would find a pbp online and test it with that.


----------



## yadspi (Aug 29, 2019)

Uiaad said:


> Remember these need to be unencrypted pbp I would test one from another source. I would find a pbp online and test it with that.


Completely forgot about that. The Vita can play " real"  eboots ripped from the PSN while emulators can' t. You'll maybe have to re-download everything if you have official eboots.


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 29, 2019)

yadspi said:


> Completely forgot about that. The Vita can play " real"  eboots ripped from the PSN while emulators can' t. You'll maybe have to re-download everything if you have official eboots.



Ah ok....would this be the same for AutoBleem as well?

Is there a way to tell if they are encrypted?


----------



## Uiaad (Aug 29, 2019)

MrMrMr said:


> Ah ok....would this be the same for AutoBleem as well?
> 
> Is there a way to tell if they are encrypted?



Can you run the pbp's on a pc emulator?

I know there is a ps1 core for retroarch but can't remember which one off the top of my head


----------



## yadspi (Aug 29, 2019)

Uiaad said:


> Can you run the pbp's on a pc emulator?
> 
> I know there is a ps1 core for retroarch but can't remember which one off the top of my head


There are Beetle PSX and PSX ReARMed, both run eboots. You can try your .pdp on any emulator other than the Vita and if they don' t run find unnoficial eboots.


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 30, 2019)

yadspi said:


> There are Beetle PSX and PSX ReARMed, both run eboots. You can try your .pdp on any emulator other than the Vita and if they don' t run find unnoficial eboots.



Thanks I'll try that. How come Vita plays them ok?


----------



## yadspi (Aug 30, 2019)

MrMrMr said:


> Thanks I'll try that. How come Vita plays them ok?


Those eboots are official from Sony to play on their PSP/Vita emulator and are encrypted.


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 30, 2019)

yadspi said:


> Those eboots are official from Sony to play on their PSP/Vita emulator and are encrypted.



Is there a program to run the eBoot file to decrypt it?

Still don't see how they play on Vita as that's still through an emulator on a SD2VITA as well though


----------



## wiewiec (Aug 30, 2019)

MrMrMr said:


> Is there a program to run the eBoot file to decrypt it?
> 
> Still don't see how they play on Vita as that's still through an emulator on a SD2VITA as well though



Maybe this thread could help you https://gbatemp.net/threads/converting-and-decrypting-psx-eboot-pbps-from-psn-on-the-ps-vita.510052/


----------



## MrMrMr (Aug 30, 2019)

wiewiec said:


> Maybe this thread could help you https://gbatemp.net/threads/converting-and-decrypting-psx-eboot-pbps-from-psn-on-the-ps-vita.510052/



Just used psxtract, it extracted, doubled in size though, and made an ISO but also a lot of other files. Is this correct? Do I need all these other files or just rename the iso.bin file? Also there was no .cue file, do I need that?


----------



## yadspi (Aug 31, 2019)

MrMrMr said:


> Just used psxtract, it extracted, doubled in size though, and made an ISO but also a lot of other files. Is this correct? Do I need all these other files or just rename the iso.bin file? Also there was no .cue file, do I need that?


I think it's better to download the eboot that converting the encrypted ones you may have.

Usually the unofficial ones have a normal cover like the left and official ones like the right when played on a PSP/VITA/PS3


----------



## wiewiec (Aug 31, 2019)

Or convert ps1 iso old way to eboot


----------

